# micro guides ?????????????



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I am starting to dislike my two rods that have micro guides. I loved them at first but now not sure. What I think that it is, as the line gets a little use it does not go through the small guides as easy as it did when the line is new. I use mostly flora. and as it developes a little memory, the casting get worse. Am I alone on this??


----------



## Bassin' Fool (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm with ya on that one. I own 3 normal and 2 micro-guide Veritas rods, and must say I'd rather use the rods with normal guides. The micro-guides are nice because they make the rod a little more lightweight and allow for a farther cast, but it's not that much of a difference from normal guides imo. I feel like they are easier to break than normal guides too.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

I change my line weekly. So no line problems there. I love mine. But it being 7'6 i tried it as a crank bait rod, instead of worm... Love it! But i probobly wont buy another....


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

I wont buy another 7'6 micro... Maybe a 7'0


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I like my Boyd Duckett micro rods. One is a medium 7'0" that has a chronarch loaded with 15lb Berkeley professional grade flouro and the other is a MH 6'9" with 20 lb Berkeley professional grade flouro on a second to last generation curado.

Love them both. I do think there is a wide range of quality when it comes to flouro. I've tried a few including seguar, pline (the cheaper one) and so far feel the Berkeley professional grade is best. Memory is there but n a matter of three casts its mostly gone once the line "warms up". 

I would agree though tht you give up a little casting distance if you go flouro with the microguide rods. However, I think there is a noticeable difference in feel. The minimal line slap and sag is mostly responsible for this benefit.


----------

